# good site



## dietz honey farms (Jan 21, 2010)

i have been looking for a site like this for 3 yrs


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Wow 3 years glad you found it WELCOME


----------



## Woodman_63379 (Aug 16, 2009)

What type of bees do you have?


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard! You will definitely enjoy this site! The search function is quite helpful also.


----------

